
Mobile App Users Are Both Fickle And Loyal: Study - dave1619
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/15/mobile-app-users-are-both-fickle-and-loyal-study/
======
minalecs
If you are using the benchmark that 10+ uses = a loyal user, wouldn't that
mean 76% of users are fickle.

